# What's the hardest video game you've played?



## bancho1993 (Aug 28, 2014)

For me it was one of the Yu gi oh games on the gba. Think it was Reshef of destruction. Despite being based on a kids show the battles could be really hard and you could go into them really weak. Also there could be long periods without a save point especially towards the end of the game.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Before the flood of obvious NES titles flood this thread (*cough* battle toads, ninja Gaiden, etc.*cough*)..... Flight Sims have a really steep learning curve and if you're ADD like i am and just gung ho it without tuts or manuals, **** is crazy hard.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Ninja Gaiden on Xbox is pretty hard, but I still beat it eventually. Stupid ghost fish. I've also played a lot of old NES games, and they were all insanely difficult, so I can't really narrow it down.


----------



## CowGoMoo (Apr 14, 2013)

The last of Us survivor plus mode while on shrooms. 

Never felt so immersed in a video game in my life. 

That **** was hard because I was imaging that the clickers were communicating with eachother and the infected. I kept imaging that they were conspiring against me and I swear I spent like 30 minutes just sitting in fear in that level where you go through the sewer treatment facility haha. Then I spent like 30 minutes looking at the beauty of the water when you walk by that river


----------



## hughjames95 (Sep 21, 2013)

Most megaman games. Don't know why people constantly mention Battletoads, I didn't struggle much during the game (and that includes the tunnel level).


----------



## bancho1993 (Aug 28, 2014)

hughjames95 said:


> Most megaman games. Don't know why people constantly mention Battletoads, I didn't struggle much during the game (and that includes the tunnel level).


Yeah I've played quite a few and remember how hard they are. Which version of battletoads did you play? I think the difficulty might have been a bit lower in some versions or you're just an awesome gamer lol.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

Touhou 3

:l


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

Anxietype said:


> Field Marshal rank in the commandos series is probably the hardest thing to do in gaming.


Was coming in to say I have horrible flashbacks of the commandos series

Yeah, ...yeah ...this *shudder*


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

*Hard games:*

Path of Exile (on merciless difficulty)
Deadly Towers
Faxanadu
Megaman 1
Adventures of Link
Demon's Crest
Super Starwars series(have fun)
Punch Out(really, it's just Mike Tyson)
The adventures of Bayou Billy(more like the adventures of game over)
Eve Online(steep learning curve)

*Modded games:*

Skyrim with Requiem
Stalker Call of Pripyat with Misery
Fallout 3 with Fallout Wandering Edition
Stalker Shadow of Chernobyl with Stalker Soup

For some reason i can't think of recent games.

Another game often mentioned is Super ghouls n Ghost. I find it amusing that people think it's hard when i can finish it without dying.


----------



## WellingtonSears (Apr 15, 2014)

Yeah, I expected a massive flood of NES games, just wait for it.

Silver Surfer for the NES isn't exactly a walk in the park.

Bebe's Kids for the SNES was also tough, any many others that I don't want list out, but I think one of the toughest games that I've ever played was Captain Novolin. Does anyone remember that and "Packy and Marlon"? The development of both games was sponsored by the Novolin company that is a prominent name in distributing insulin for diabetics. Captain Novolin basically instructs diabetics on how to take care of themselves using proper attention to the condition. You start out as this stereotypic super hero who has to fend off candy bars, bouncing donuts, among other things. If you get hit, you get dazed as if you were pummeled by a sugar rush. The premise is kind of bogus in some ways, but also kind of cool because of how creative it is, and it is very, very TOUGH.


----------



## Pul5ar (Feb 15, 2012)

Hunchback for the BBC Micro. That game is ****ing impossible.


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

I tend to play a fair few puzzle games. Amongst the hardest, one that comes to mind is Antichamber. Youtube was my saviour during that game.


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm not a really avid video-gamer. Beside "Flight Simulator", which can be a really "as real as it gets" tricky and tedious experience (specially if you expect to fly the PMDG's/Level-D's sophisticated range of aircrafts right from your very first approach to the FlightSim world), I rarely play any other game.
But, if I had to mention a game that I DID found almost impossible to complete, that would be "Slender".
It didn't scared me at all. But trying to complete it smoothly was a really impossible task for me.


----------



## Blaze Crow (Sep 11, 2014)

Eggshell said:


> First game that came to mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I beat every difficulty in story but never got the video endings because I didn't know about them. After all that when my brothers or friends came over I would destroy them.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Battletoads on NES. I don't think I ever made it past the 3rd level. Had to use the game genie to see the later levels.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I didn't know about Flash the first time I played through Pokemon Red, so I went through the whole of Rock Tunnel without it. I still don't know how I pulled that off. I remember towards the end I looked away from my gameboy for a second and mashed a few keys and then was magically out at the end (so I must have been near the end/complete coincidence.) That was weird.

I don't think I've played many games I actually found genuinely difficult though. Not since I was a child, and then they weren't difficult games I was just fail


----------



## Chippy D (Aug 6, 2014)

Not really difficult, but reaching the targets spots on the Colossi in SOTC was challenging.
I don't play a lot of games, but here are the ones i have.
-Shadow of the Colossus, ICO, FFVIII, Okami, FFIV, Chrono Trigger, Hitman 2/blood money/absolution, Limbo, WC III Reign of Chaos.


----------



## jackbarrett (Oct 15, 2012)

Super Meat Boy + Spelunky


----------



## bancho1993 (Aug 28, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I didn't know about Flash the first time I played through Pokemon Red, so I went through the whole of Rock Tunnel without it. I still don't know how I pulled that off. I remember towards the end I looked away from my gameboy for a second and mashed a few keys and then was magically out at the end (so I must have been near the end/complete coincidence.) That was weird.
> 
> I don't think I've played many games I actually found genuinely difficult though. Not since I was a child, and then they weren't difficult games I was just fail


haha I did the same thing the first time I played Red as well. From what I recall it's harder to see without flash in Red than in Fire Red.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Chippy D said:


> WC III Reign of Chaos.


I remember one of the orc missions being so hard, it made me rage quit for a while lol.


----------



## Giephri (Oct 10, 2011)

Scrub-Zero said:


> *Hard games:*
> 
> Path of Exile (on merciless difficulty)


Before I stopped playing, my first and main character was a Summoner. IT WAS SO HARD. At least, it was hard playing solo. I stopped at The Slums on Act 3 Merciless.


----------



## WellingtonSears (Apr 15, 2014)

Going off on a totally unrelated note, I remember this harrowing incident that occurred when I played through The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening. It was on the 7th dungeon, Eagle's Tower, where some puzzles in the dungeon require you to carry around this huge metal ball. Well, I was tinkering around in one of the rooms and managed to hurl it, then I moved link, so that he became trapped in between the ball and the corner. I don't know why but I don't remember being able to revert back to a previous save, so I spent the next several plays just trying to hack, slash, and tool my way out of it. After much toil and frustration, I finally managed to liberate myself from being stuck, but it really made me think twice about diddle daddling around in there, because I almost had to restart, which would have been bad news bears


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Giephri said:


> Before I stopped playing, my first and main character was a Summoner. IT WAS SO HARD. At least, it was hard playing solo. I stopped at The Slums on Act 3 Merciless.


Summoners are good now. With all minion nodes and a few auras, your little army of death will rip anything apart  They're kind of hard to play at lower levels though. Once you level your minion Health and damage and add quality to them, you start seeing a big difference.

you can use a spell to fight off mob too. A skill like Arc is very strong and you only need 3 or 4 link to make it hit hard.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I didn't know about Flash the first time I played through Pokemon Red, so I went through the whole of Rock Tunnel without it. I still don't know how I pulled that off. I remember towards the end I looked away from my gameboy for a second and mashed a few keys and then was magically out at the end (so I must have been near the end/complete coincidence.) That was weird.


omg I didn't have Flash with me in Dark Cave on my v first playthrough of Silver and I was a stupid little kid so I somehow got so far into it that I literally could not for the life of me find my way out of there (no Escape Ropes/Dig/Teleport w/ me ofc) so I had to restart my entire file lmaooo what a nerd

e: heck nvm it was Mt. Mortar which isn't even dark all the way through lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

bancho1993 said:


> haha I did the same thing the first time I played Red as well. From what I recall it's harder to see without flash in Red than in Fire Red.


Yeah it is, it's like just dark in Red but in Fire Red from what I remember you could see a small area surrounding your character at all times, just not very far.



East said:


> omg I didn't have Flash with me in Dark Cave on my v first playthrough of Silver and I was a stupid little kid so I somehow got so far into it that I literally could not for the life of me find my way out of there (no Escape Ropes/Dig/Teleport w/ me ofc) so I had to restart my entire file lmaooo what a nerd


Oh my god, worst nightmare. The worst part though in caves with no repels and when you already have Zubat is:


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Ghosts n' Goblins -NES

Punishing and unforgiving difficulty.


----------



## Shari (Sep 9, 2014)

Castlevania (the first one)


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

Frostbite said:


> Battletoads on NES. I don't think I ever made it past the 3rd level. Had to use the game genie to see the later levels.


Let me guess, the part where you had to make 3 quick jumps got you. Had to use the NES MAX with the turbo to get past that. To be honest, I don't think I made it that much farther.


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

Life is so ducking hard, hard enough at least


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

Darktower776 said:


> Ghosts n' Goblins -NES
> 
> Punishing and unforgiving difficulty.


I watched it on YouTube and it looked like a decent game (especially the SNES one) but I would never play it because of the difficulty.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Eggshell said:


> I watched it on YouTube and it looked like a decent game (especially the SNES one) but I would never play it because of the difficulty.


Yeah the SNES game, Super Ghouls n' Ghosts, while still hard, was infinitely more forgiving than its NES predecessor. It just gave you more power and options. The NES one was controller throwing hard a lot of the time and I would get frustrated with it.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Battletoads on SNES and Blast Corps on N64.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

AussiePea said:


> Battletoads on SNES.


One of my proudest gaming achievement was beating that game 

It was a moment. My friends were there with me and we all cheered when i beat the rat race and killed the queen. lol


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

Scrub-Zero said:


> *Hard games:*
> 
> Path of Exile (on merciless difficulty)
> Deadly Towers
> ...


I wanna try that Fallout 3 mod, seems interesting.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Raynic781 said:


> I wanna try that Fallout 3 mod, seems interesting.


You should give it a shot. It's a challenging new way of playing Fallout 3. One of my favorite feature is the alternate start. You can skip the whole vault thing and start as a raider for example.

If you try it, make sure you grab weapon mod kits, Project beauty and Martigen's monster mod as well.


----------



## MuffinMan (May 14, 2014)

bancho1993 said:


> For me it was one of the Yu gi oh games on the gba. Think it was Reshef of destruction..


You ever play Forbidden Memories on the PSX? I swear to beat the end of that game you NEED to use savestates. There is no legitimately beating that game.

The hardest games I've ever played are pre-Super Mario Bros platformers on various computer systems. Games like Jet Set Willy, Jumpman, or one of the Monty Mole games.

If their too obscure for ya, then probably Ghosts & Goblins on Nes. I don't know how anyone has the patience to progress in that one. The hardest game I've beaten is without a doubt the Japanese Super Mario Bros 2. AKA the lost levels.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mission Impossible on N64


----------



## bewilderedminerals (Sep 26, 2013)

Ninja Gaiden 2, or any fighting game (I suck at fighting games)


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Every game I ever played was hard to me. I'm not really a natural at video games. It always takes a lot of effort. Morrowind was my favorite hard game.


----------



## CosmicLow (Jun 2, 2013)

Tomb Raider Series(esp. the older versions like 2, 3, the last revelation and chronicles).


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

Ecco the Dolphin, I never completed it as a result. Demon's Souls also had it's moments of insane difficulty. Dark Souls 1 & 2 had some tough bosses as well, but overall I'm one of those people that didn't really find the Dark Souls games to be as difficult as some people claim.


----------



## Reckoner7 (Jan 29, 2007)

Super Ghost & Ghouls 
Metal Gear Solid 2: Sons of Liberty



CosmicLow said:


> Tomb Raider Series(esp. the older versions like 2, 3, the last revelation and chronicles).


Oh god yes, the puzzles were annoying but what made it great to play


----------



## JohnWalnut (May 2, 2012)

Jet Force Gemini.

I had to use a guide to find all the tribals and there's simply no way I would have beaten it without one. Hell, even with a guide that game was still a real pain. It took me several hours of trying to beat the final boss. Still proud of that.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

UN Squadron is a hard game. Try it if you don't trust me.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

Metal gear solid 1&3, the bosses definetly challenge your skills and since I didn't want any help from YT vids or anybody else it made it extremely more challenging.


----------



## Sprocketjam (Feb 16, 2014)

Ghosts n goblins. I hate it with a burning passion.


----------



## daniels2000 (Aug 24, 2014)

QWOP :no


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

CosmicLow said:


> Tomb Raider Series(esp. the older versions like 2, 3, the last revelation and chronicles).


Tomb raider playstation one, and the monster on mortal combat


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

^tomb raider was difficult...

Honestly Metal Gear Solid was some difficult and Tekkan 5 is tough at some parts. I like games, yes, I am female, I have a brother  and not many girlfriends I guess, guess girls be biznatches sometimes.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I don't believe that the difficulty of these games hold up in comparison to the likes of Battletoads, Silver Surfer etc. But I'm going to throw them in anyway - Jak II and Uncharted. 

Sweet diddy dong Jesus did these games drive me nuts. 

Jak II might have some of the worst checkpoints I've ever seen. Let's not forget that it was so easy to take damage and in most cases you only had about 4 hit points. Uncharted was just ruthless in spawning endless waves of enemies who took more bullets than Sonny Corleone and still came after you. I remember one section where an enemy would spawn BEHIND YOU and one hit kill you. Oh Naughty Dog, you cruel asshats. 

Again, not really the hardest games but still damn frustrating.


----------



## Zalinsky (Jul 18, 2014)

ET for Atari. I could never beat it. Never.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Morrowind was my favorite hard game.


Morrowind was kind of hard at first for me too. It took me a while to figure out i had to use weapons/armors i was proficient at. I kept trying to use whatever i found, or manage to steal lol.

When i got the expansion packs and the dark brotherhood assassin attacked me for the first time i kept dying to him over and over. Eventually the game became too easy, even on hardest difficulty. Once you have enough resources to enchant properly the game becomes kind of a joke.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Morrowind was kind of hard at first for me too. It took me a while to figure out i had to use weapons/armors i was proficient at. I kept trying to use whatever i found, or manage to steal lol.
> 
> When i got the expansion packs and the dark brotherhood assassin attacked me for the first time i kept dying to him over and over. Eventually the game became too easy, even on hardest difficulty. Once you have enough resources to enchant properly the game becomes kind of a joke.


 Well, the hard part with Morrowind is starting with nothing and doing all kinds of really boring crap to build yourself up. Once you get to a certain point, I agree that it's easier because you don't die nearly as easily and you can finally explore without getting killed by everything you encounter.

It was still hard for me because my memory is crap and you kind of have to remember all kinds of stuff.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't know, probably some NES game. Maybe Battletoads... or Ninja Gaiden... or another one that I can't remember...


----------



## Quirky (Jul 27, 2014)

At this point, I'd say Ninja Gaiden for the NES was the most difficult game for me, but it is a fun kind of difficulty as well. Would recommend it to others!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Aribeth said:


> I don't know, probably some NES game. Maybe Battletoads... or Ninja Gaiden... or another one that I can't remember...


Ninja Turtles? Cobra Triangle? Every nes game is hard hehe. Except Duck hunt. Put the gun close to the TV and shoot em ups.



WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, the hard part with Morrowind is starting with nothing and doing all kinds of really boring crap to build yourself up.


Yeah. They force you to level skills you will never use just so you can level up. Summoning skeletons or casting fireballs in the air for 4 hours wasn't my idea of fun either. I eventually got a mod that removed trainers restriction so i bought my leveling with money, which you end up having plenty of anyway.



Quirky said:


> At this point, I'd say Ninja Gaiden for the NES was the most difficult game for me, but it is a fun kind of difficulty as well. Would recommend it to others!


It's the birds! Always the birds! This game makes you hate birds.


----------



## BreakMyFall (Aug 2, 2014)

Hands down the worst and hardest game that I still can't complete till this day is Daphne's Fight for Fashion online flash game.

It's ****ing murder.

On a serious note, it would have to be Tomb Raider on PS1. As much as I liked playing that I didn't have a clue on what to do.
Spyro on GameBoy did my head in but I finished it in the end.

I was the go to person for the how to 'hard' games 8)


----------



## hypegeist (Oct 16, 2014)

Dark Souls II did me in. I just could not get through parts of it, no matter how hard I tried. Fun game, but I permanently raged quit after trying to get through one spot for hours!


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

hypegeist said:


> Dark Souls II did me in. I just could not get through parts of it, no matter how hard I tried. Fun game, but I permanently raged quit after trying to get through one spot for hours!


Was it your first Souls game? The series has a steep but short learning curve. Eventually you hit a point where you realize that it can't be played like a typical hack 'n slash and the games become fairly easy. It's all about learning proper roll timing and counter attacks.


----------



## hypegeist (Oct 16, 2014)

Yep, it was my first souls game. I'll try to get better at it... someday.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I remember playing an RPG, I believe one of the SNES Dragon Quests, where I walked out of the first town in the game and was immediately wasted in the first battle. So I reloaded, and the next time I made it through the first battle, got wasted in the second battle.

Eventually figured out a system where I would go out of town, fight one or two battles, then rush back in and stay at the inn. Rinse and repeat. After an hour or two gained a few levels with this method, and made enough money to buy a couple potions. I decided to venture out into the world.

I made it to the first dungeon, things were going smoothly. Then I quickly ran out of potions and got wasted again.

Turned it off at this point, I don't have the time/patience for games like this. I like a bit of a challenge, but there is a line where a game stops being fun and just is a frustration.

The cheap ones irk me too. You know, where they throw out an enemy that can petrify your party with a single spell randomly that you can't avoid, giving you a game over and thereby forcing you to start over way back, and that kind of thing. That's not presenting a challenge, that's just cheating.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

'Pac-man


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

The first Ninja Gaiden game for the NES.


----------

